# appling CA



## jd99 (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you use to apply CA?

I was using the blue paper shop towels and it was working fine, until the last time I went to lowes, they changed their vendor to different blue shop towels.

The new ones have some kind of chemical in them that must act as an accelerator I applied my first coat with the new towel same as I always have and notice that I'm getting tracks, and as soon as I apply the CA and take the paper towel away, the towel starts getting hot; so hot I have to drop it, and it starts smoking......

had a hell of a time this after noon trying to apply finish to my pens..  

I want my old blue towels back :frown:, So I guess I gotta find a new applicator.

What is everyone else using, if you can tell me the brand name.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 29, 2012)

You are gonna hear a ton of answers.  I think the last poll that was taken was Bounty was number one when it comes to who uses what to apply CA.  For the most part you are really talking about personal preference.

Some also use plastic baggies.


----------



## Denver395 (Jan 29, 2012)

*To apply CA...+++*

Danny, I use socks. First, the sock has a hole in it-what do you do now? Use a paper cutter or good sizzors and cut the socks into two inch strips cross-ways. A sock is not very thick so some times I put a 1/4 inch strip of some foam insulator inside the sock then my finger is sure not to get hot or worse, burned during the CA and other rubbing applications.  Most  socks are more coarse at the top and finer near the foot area. I was using a short strip of toilet paper rolled up. That works good but I like the socks better. I use one  for CA applications, one sock strip for only EEE cream, a seperate sock strip for french rubbing polish, and keep that with the small applicator bottle 2 inches tall. I use another for wax removal..... Works very good for me....


----------



## nightowl (Jan 29, 2012)

I also previously used the blue shop towels from Lowes but when I ran out I started sneaking the paper napkins from the kitchen.  They work just fine and my wife has not found out yet.  By the way any paper towel or napkin has smoked on me.  I just try to get the coat on before it starts.


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 29, 2012)

I use brawney select a size towels.  That way I only have to tear it in half and not cut it into quaretes to get the right size.  Once I tear it in half I fold it to about 1/2" wide and it is about 4" long and I can get 7-8 coats w/ the one piece.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 29, 2012)

Bounty guy here.  No problems yet, unless I am talking with someone while I am finishing and go too slow.  I know I have gone to slow when the towel is ripped from my hand and goes whupwhupwhup as it spins around the lathe.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 29, 2012)

It don't matter what you use as long as they don't smoke when you put a few drops of ca on them.

Lin.


----------



## azamiryou (Jan 29, 2012)

lorbay said:


> It don't matter what you use as long as they don't smoke when you put a few drops of ca on them.



They get mad if you do that in the store, though. DAMHIKT :rotfl:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine smoke real good. They are the cheapest that the dollar store sells. I have been using them for over a year now and they work like a charm.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 29, 2012)

Kroger brand white towels that tear off in 1/2 sheets. I cut them them up into 1" wide strips, fold in thirds, and use a piece of fiber board for a firm backing. One strip gets 3-4 coats of thin, then another applies 3-5 medium. Once it dries a couple hours to overnight I sand, MM & finish.


----------



## JimB (Jan 29, 2012)

I usually use wax paper as an applicator. When I use paper towel it is whatever brand we have in the house.


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2012)

I had the same problem when Lowes changed to their own brand. Now I get my blue Scott towels at Wal Mart.


----------



## TonyBal (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tried CA finish for the first time.*

Oops. Posted wrong place.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 6, 2012)

BOUNTY ALL THE WAY !!!!


----------



## renowb (Feb 6, 2012)

Same here, dollar store stuff!



Ruby pen turning said:


> Mine smoke real good. They are the cheapest that the dollar store sells. I have been using them for over a year now and they work like a charm.


----------



## navycop (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't do much CA. But I did use these from the Navy Exchange. Buy Viva Paper Towels, Choose-a-Size, Big Roll Online at drugstore.com


----------



## glycerine (Feb 6, 2012)

I use the little plastic baggies that the pen parts come in.  Don't have to worry about any reactions...


----------



## penmaker1967 (Feb 7, 2012)

i use packing foam myself works real good  but if i wait to long it does get hot but has not smoked on me.


----------



## flippedcracker (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got some gloves I'm going to try, but I had been using Costco brand paper towels, and they've worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Alzey (Feb 26, 2012)

I use toilet paper.  Roll off about 5 sheets then fold into a 2x2 applicator.  I apply 1-2 drops of CA to the pen and spread out with the TP.  I get about 10 passes on an applicator. I also use TP to apply my BLO.  

I do have to be careful not to get more they 2 drops in the pen.  If I do, it soaks through and burns.  I have gotten fairly good and know when it is about burn and pulling the pad off my finger.  Have only had 2 blisters :frown:


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 26, 2012)

Kimberly-Clark makes shop towels in a box that work well, they are white or blue. I only use the white for CA cutting them into strips and using each corner to apply CA and then trimming that of to expose fresh corners. I use the blue for wiping off the wet sanding and like rags in the rest of the shop.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 26, 2012)

Look this up on you tube. Russ says dress makers batting will not react to CA.

"Russ Fairfield's Pen Finishing, 1 of 5 - Sanding with CA Glue"


----------



## eldee (Feb 26, 2012)

I use Bounty, and they smoke.


----------



## jrc (Mar 13, 2012)

I use Bounty and stack 5 and cut 1 1/4" strips on a paper cutter then stack them and cut 1 1/4" squares then fold into triangles.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 13, 2012)

I use Scott's "Rags in a box" paper towels from Sams Club.


----------



## medemt (Mar 13, 2012)

I have found the blue Scott towels at Menard's hardware stores and at Sam's Club.


----------



## DonWood (Mar 13, 2012)

*Foam Sheets instead of Paper Towels*

Hi All:

I have been using foam sheets from Michaels to apply CA.  I cut the sheets into strips.

They do not soak up the CA like the paper towels do and work great for me.

Here is a link to the Michaels web site where they have them

Creatology

They are called Creatology™ Foam Sheets

Take care and have a wonderful Spring.

Don


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite is the brown 'Taco Bell' napkins.  Flatten out unfolded, refold into 1" wide strips.  Use the whole napkin for the strip and wear gloves.  I use blue Nytril gloves from HF on sale.  No smoke, do not overheat, and give a good smooth finish with thin and medium CA.  Works for me, YMMV as always.
Charles


----------



## navycop (Mar 13, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> My favorite is the brown 'Taco Bell' napkins.  Flatten out unfolded, refold into 1" wide strips.  Use the whole napkin for the strip and wear gloves.  I use blue Nytril gloves from HF on sale.  No smoke, do not overheat, and give a good smooth finish with thin and medium CA.  Works for me, YMMV as always.
> Charles



And they are FREE (kind of).


----------



## navycop (Jan 6, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I was looking for the name of that green foam that some use to apply CA. Where can I get some???


----------



## Bob Atchison (Jan 6, 2013)

Just read this...



DonWood said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I have been using foam sheets from Michaels to apply CA.  I cut the sheets into strips.
> 
> ...


----------



## gomlin (Jan 6, 2013)

I would second the thoughts on the craft foam. I bought a package of the sheets at the Dollar Tree and when cut up it provides plenty of applicators. I tried the paper towels, but get a much more even finish with the foam. The more even finish allows for less sanding. For a dollar you should give it a try, I know I'm not going back to paper towels.

Jim


----------



## Kretzky (Jan 6, 2013)

I use Blue Shop towels from Costco, buy them in 10 roll packs.
As someone said earlier "as long as the applicator doesn't smoke when  you apply Ca to it" you should be OK.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't feel like reading 4 pages worth of ideas as I've seen them all in the past.  However if I could throw out a suggestion that would allow you to continue exactly as if you were still using your old trusted blue shop towels.

The white and red pull box of "shop rags" by Sellars that Lowe's sells behave exactly the same (if not better) than the old blue Scott's shop towels.

FWIW.


----------



## rich gubbin (Jan 6, 2013)

Napkins from KFC, works a treat and when i get low its time for a bargain bucket with extra hotwings


----------



## blade.white (Jan 19, 2013)

NITRILE INDUSTRIAL GLOVES! Buy a box of gloves, cut the finger off the glove, slide the finger condom on and ues it to smooth a thin bead of glue on your pen blank. 
Most be NITRILE, CA glue will melt latex! The nitrile does not soak up the glue like the paper towel and you can smooth the glue better with the glove. Doesn't leave fussies either or lint. Plus it stays on your finger unlike the plastic baggies.


----------

